# Kitless finishing



## Jonathansmith (Sep 14, 2019)

What are ways to polish/ finish the threads on a kitless pen without wearing off the threads?


----------



## TonyL (Sep 14, 2019)

I am not very experienced, but have only used Meguiars Plastic Polish and Novus 1.  I also have some very fine buffing compounds that I wouldn't hesitate to use (much less aggressive than white diamond). * Beautiful job on  the pen *! I would love to know the thread sizes used.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 14, 2019)

Plastic polish on a soft bristled tooth brush.


----------



## magpens (Sep 14, 2019)

I would put some Mequiar's Plastic Polish on the threads and work the cap on and off about 20 times.

Then clean things up with a toothbrush. . (Oh, I see that Chuck made a similar suggestion while I was writing mine ! )

By the way, welcome to IAP, Jonathan !!! . I believe this is your first post. . That is a lovely looking pen !!
Is it a rollerball ?


----------



## Jonathansmith (Sep 14, 2019)

TonyL said:


> I am not very experienced, but have only used Meguiars Plastic Polish and Novus 1.  I also have some very fine buffing compounds that I wouldn't hesitate to use (much less aggressive than white diamond). * Beautiful job on  the pen *! I would love to know the thread sizes used.


M13 and m10


----------



## Jonathansmith (Sep 14, 2019)

Dalecamino said:


> Plastic polish on a soft bristled tooth brush.


I'll try that. Thnx


magpens said:


> I would put some Mequiar's Plastic Polish on the threads and work the cap on and off about 20 times.
> 
> Then clean things up with a toothbrush. . (Oh, I see that Chuck made a similar suggestion while I was writing mine ! )
> 
> ...


I love that technique...will definitely give it a go


----------



## Jonathansmith (Sep 14, 2019)

Jonathansmith said:


> I'll try that. Thnx
> 
> I love that technique...will definitely give it a go





Jonathansmith said:


> I'll try that. Thnx
> 
> I love that technique...will definitely give it a go


Yes...made a rollerball to fit my wife's purse


----------



## Bryguy (Sep 15, 2019)

I really like the nib section!


----------



## TonyL (Sep 15, 2019)

Jonathansmith said:


> M13 and m10


Thank you.


----------



## anthonyd (Sep 15, 2019)

Shawn Newton has a video and some pictures of a horsehair brush attached to a rotary tool on his Instagram site. He uses some plastic polish on the threads and rotates the pen body on the horsehair brush. He cautions not to use the wheels with plastic bristles. He says he gets the brushes inexpensively on e-bay. You have to go down his page a bit before you see the brush.

Tony


----------



## Jonathansmith (Sep 15, 2019)

anthonyd said:


> Shawn Newton has a video and some pictures of a horsehair brush attached to a rotary tool on his Instagram site. He uses some plastic polish on the threads and rotates the pen body on the horsehair brush. He cautions not to use the wheels with plastic bristles. He says he gets the brushes inexpensively on e-bay. You have to go down his page a bit before you see the brush.
> 
> Tony


Interesting...I'll look into this


----------



## anthonyd (Sep 15, 2019)

Search "newtonpens" on Instagram


----------



## leehljp (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm glad you asked that question, and are pursuing the answer. I see some GREAT pens with professional finishes here, but it is the threads that distract from what would otherwise be pure perfection of a pen. 

Let us know what works. And WELCOME!


----------



## Jonathansmith (Sep 15, 2019)

Horse hair bristle on  dremel type


----------

